# Great paint



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I came across a super paint that can be used instead of ground cover. It's RUSTOLEUM American Accents STONE textured paint in a rattle can. I used the brown right on the wood and it looks like dirt. The also have a dark gray but unfortunately it doesn't come in green. I guess because there are no green stones. Less than $8 at Walmart.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, I'll take a look and consider it.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Rustoleum also make a camouflage earth brown that is very flat and dark, makes a great base coat for the railroad ties.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The STONE finish is unlike any paint I've seen. It has textured particles in it so it has a rough finish to it. I went on Rustoleum's web site and it comes in 11 colors but I only saw 2 or 3 at Walmart. I'm thinking of trying an almost white shade then overspraying with green for grass areas.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've seen a lot of people use a tan color as the base for grass, but that was more for mountainous/sandy regions or industrial lots where the grass wouldn't completely cover the ground. Not sure I would use white as a base for green paint though, if the green isn't completely opaque then the white base could make your grass way too bright?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Good point, thanks.


----------



## rclark (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree, this textured paint in pretty good. When I make Rock /Cliff molds from p/p , I give them a good coat of the textured SILVER, then a brown acrylic wash in places ( I use brown oxide) then a black wash all over. I'm quite happy with the results.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

For those of us confused by alphabet soup, what is p/p?


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

plaster of paris


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

rclark said:


> ...When I make Rock /Cliff molds from p/p , I give them a good coat of the textured SILVER, then a brown acrylic wash in places ( I use brown oxide) then a black wash all over. I'm quite happy with the results.


See, that's the sort of tease that needs to be followed up with a picture or two.


----------



## rclark (Dec 13, 2014)

The New Guy said:


> See, that's the sort of tease that needs to be followed up with a picture or two.


OK...Here is one that you can see the silver showing through the brown and black wash. It looks like the type of rocks here in New England.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Makes pretty good roads as well. 







Over sprays a lot so use plenty of masking and I mean plenty of masking.

rclark Your mountain looks great, I've never seen silver before. 
Do you have a part number for that paint?

Magic


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used it on my layout also I think it looked good enough for me. As im not that creative it was a fast way to get some texture on my ridge. Ill see if I can get a shot up later.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Magic,
Are your roads the STONE paint or the plaster of paris? They look like the paint.

rclark,
Very nice work!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, that mountain by rclark is beautiful!!


----------



## rclark (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, the Rustoleum's web site has it as 251053 but on the can from Walmart the # is 7213-silver.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

rclark said:


> OK...Here is one that you can see the silver showing through the brown and black wash. It looks like the type of rocks here in New England.


@rclark -- Do your rocks contain a lot of mica content, or something else that makes them silver?


----------



## rclark (Dec 13, 2014)

Shdwdrgn said:


> @rclark -- Do your rocks contain a lot of mica content, or something else that makes them silver?


delete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

rclark said:


> Please.... Don't be smart a$$ with your question. I was just showing what could be done with the texture paint. But then again if your so interested in the mica content then buy a f'n can at Walmart and read the dam label.


A bit sensitive, are we? How in the world did you take offense at shdwdrgn's question? He's asking if the rocks in your area of the world contain mica...a certain shiny mineral. I agree with him, the rocks you made for your layout look like there's mica or something in them. They look real!

Geez, take a powder, and rest awhile!


----------



## rclark (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry, I thought he was making fun about the paint on the rocks. Please except my apology. @Shdwdrgn, yes, in New England we have a lot of granite with highlights of mica that makes them look sliver. The white mountains in New Hampshire
is a good example.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Magic,
> Are your roads the STONE paint or the plaster of paris? They look like the paint.
> 
> rclark,
> Very nice work!


Gray stone paint, over regular gray paint. Gray primer if I recall right.

I used Krylon Make it Stone #18201 Black Granite and Krylon #18202 Charcoal Sand mixed. The Black Granite was too dark.

Same kind of stuff different brand.

rclark thanks for the part numbers. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

rclark said:


> View attachment 175106


That is some fine work.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's a heads up. Textured paint does not like Styrofoam.
This was a square block before getting a coat of Rust-Oleum 
# 223524 desert bisque textured color.
Within 24 hours it had ate it down to what you see here. It left no color so I gave it a slight shot of primer gray.
This is just a temporary item I have in place while building my layout so no harm done. Tucgary


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The only paint that can be used on styrofoam is water based like latex. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I had the same type of happening when I mistakenly applied a clear lacquer to a hillside.
I was hoping to hold all of the grass, etc. in place.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you want to spray paint over foam cover it in plaster of Paris first.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You can also seal the Styrofoam with any latex paint you have on hand and then spray over it.


----------

